# Which Gerbilarium?



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

We are hoping to get 2 fat tailed gerbils (Duprasi) later this year and are deciding upon a suitable cage. I saw a gerbilarium in PAH

Extra Large Gerbilarium by Pets at Home | Pets at Home

It does seem big enough but has a plastic bottom (which was chipped on the display model). They do a smaller model with a glass tank too.

Any suggestions for suitable homes for my future furries?


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

To be honest they are really not very good, there have been many accidents where gerbils have got tangled in the wire top and are expensive.

You are much better off trying to get hold of a 3ft tank (minimum size a pair of gerbils should be in) or larger and making a wood and mesh lid. You can pick old leaky fish tanks up for free on freecycle or even ebay/freeads/gumtree. That's a much cheaper and more suitable alternative.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

I have the smaller pets at home gerbilarium, it's not glass, it just looks like glass, it's plastic. Plus the clips are poorly designed, so they do not actually work. The bottom ladder is too big and will be in your gerbils way when he/she wants to dig a tunnel as it goes right down to the floor.
The second and third levels are also poorly designed.

The tank bit is not big enough to stop your gerbil making a mess with their bedding as they dig tunnels.
Personally, I would advise against Pets At Home gerbilariums for the above reasons.


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

This is what we have, and although in the pic it is set up for hamsters, we are getting gerbils in a few months time and they'll be going in here. 

The OH is also going to contruct a top for it to get them another level so they can have the whole bottom for digging.

It is the largest rodent perfecto tank. =]


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

Chinquary said:


> This is what we have, and although in the pic it is set up for hamsters, we are getting gerbils in a few months time and they'll be going in here.
> 
> The OH is also going to contruct a top for it to get them another level so they can have the whole bottom for digging.
> 
> It is the largest rodent perfecto tank. =]


I love it!  Just out of interest, how are you (or your OH) going to attach a top to make your new level? Your piccy reminded me of our Russian Dwarf Reggie who died recently at the age of 2 yrs and 8 months.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

I definatly dont recommend the pets at home ones. They are not big enough. Even the largest one is too small for two adult gerbils. I had one and was not impressed at all and got a very large tank in the end. Get the largest tank you can afford. Your gerbils will thank you for it!!


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Cuddypuppy said:


> I love it!  Just out of interest, how are you (or your OH) going to attach a top to make your new level? Your piccy reminded me of our Russian Dwarf Reggie who died recently at the age of 2 yrs and 8 months.


I have absolutely no idea.

That's what the OH is for. :lol:

=[ Poor Reggie. I'm sure he had a lovely life with you. x


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a trio in my 30 inch tank.I put a little glass shelf in,where the food is,which is fastened with velcro.
Water bottle was velcro'd but the got 3 off,and chewed them.So I got a hanging one and attached it to the mesh,and its on the shelf with the food.









It is loaded with hay now,and they tunnel in that all day long.


----------

